# Aluboot Finval Kaufen



## Bonsai1 (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
stehe kurz davor ein Aluboot zu kaufen.
Würde gerne wissen ob einer von euch ein Motorboot von Finval am besten noch das Modell FishPro 555 hat oder jemanden kennt der eins hat?
Sollte das so sein wäre es schön wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen egal ob gut oder schlecht mitteilt.
Grüße
Bonsai1


----------



## Naish82 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ein Kumpel hatte bis vor kurzem das Evo 475 in Vollausstattung und war sehr begeistert. (Ca 34k€)
Er hat es nur verkauft hat weil er es nicht genutzt hat wie er es sich erhofft hatte. Ich 
Hilft dir vllt nicht unbedingt weiter...
Die Boote wirken wirklich wertig, staufächer usw sehr durchdacht.
Denke mit dem Boot machst du nichts falsch...
Auch der After Sales Support war ganz cool, Das Finval Team hat sich regelmäßig im in- und Ausland getroffen und sind zusammen Fischen gefahren und so. 
Falls du bei FB bist, such mal nach „NPPT“ (Nordic Perch Pike Team) und schreib den Jörn mal an. Bestell ihm nen schönen Gruß von Lars.
Er kennt auch Aleks von Alpha MM und den Rest vom Team Finval Germany ganz gut. Er wird dir deine Fragen sicherlich beantworten können.


----------



## Bonsai1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 
danke für deine Antwort.Hatte dein Kumpel das Boot denn bei Alpha Marine in Berlin gekauft ?
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Naish82 (8. Dezember 2020)

Moin...
Berlin? Nee... 
Also die Alpha Mobile Marine Gmbh, Generalimporteur von Finval in Deutschland sitzt m.W. nur in Sassnitz auf Rügen. 
Da hat er auch sein Boot her.
Auf der Messe in Berlin hatte Finval letztes Jahr einen Stand. 
da stand das Evo 475 von meinem Kumpel auch als Aussteller...


----------



## Hennesee81 (9. Dezember 2020)

Wenn es kein Finval sein soll, guck mal bei Tangiri. Die sind preislich etwas attraktiver. Ebenso voll aus Alu und durchdachte Konzepte. Allerdings machst du mit einem Finval auch nicht viel falsch.


----------



## Bonsai1 (9. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Info.Hatte schon Kontakt zu Aleks von Alpha Marine.Habe ihn nur mit B1 Boote in Berlin verwechselt.
Hört sich alles ganz gut an was man da hört.
Die Tangiriboote habe ich mir auch angeschaut.Machen eigentlich auch nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. Dezember 2020)

Falls du bei Tangiri (Stephan Förg) anfragst, bestell nen Gruß von Sven. Er hilft dir da sehr gut weiter.


----------



## Bonsai1 (10. Dezember 2020)

vielen Dank
werde ich machen.Obwohl die Tendenz in Richtung Finval geht.
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Hennesee81 (11. Dezember 2020)

Beides Klasse Boote! Machst mit beiden nichts falsch.


----------



## Bonsai1 (27. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Nochmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback.
Ist ein Finval FishPro 555 geworden.
Jetzt muss es nur noch ankommen.
Grüße
Bonsai1


----------



## zokker (27. Februar 2021)

Bonsai1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Nochmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback.
> Ist ein Finval FishPro 555 geworden.
> Jetzt muss es nur noch ankommen.
> ...


Gratulation, hab mir gerade mal ein Video über das Boot angesehen ... das ist ja wohl der absolute Hammer ... das perfekte Angelboot 

Was für einen Motor willst du dranhängen?


----------



## Naish82 (28. Februar 2021)

Gratuliere! Da wirst du viel Spaß mit haben!


----------



## fishcatcher (1. März 2021)

Hi, 
Glückwunsch zum Boot. Wie lange sind denn die Lieferzeiten ?


----------



## Bonsai1 (1. März 2021)

Hallo,
Vielen Dank.
Liefertermin ist Anfang Mai.Einen Yamaha 130 PS habe ich auch schon bestellt.
Bin gespannt ob das alles so klappt.
Grüße
Bonsai 1


----------



## zokker (1. März 2021)

Bonsai1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Vielen Dank.
> Liefertermin ist Anfang Mai.Einen Yamaha 130 PS habe ich auch schon bestellt.
> Bin gespannt ob das alles so klappt.
> ...


Na klar ... die wollen doch alle dein Bestes ...


----------



## Bonsai1 (22. September 2021)

Hallo
Boot ist jetzt angekommen und Motor ist montiert.
Danke nochmal für euere Antworten.

Grüße
Bonsai1


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2021)

schön, aber sollte das nicht im Mai kommen?


----------



## Bonsai1 (22. September 2021)

Das ist Richtig.
Der Motor kam aber erst ende Juli.Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich in Havoysund.
Die Instrumente zum Motor sind dann Anfang September eingetroffen und jetzt ist alles montiert.


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2021)

jut , dann passt das und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2021)

Wünsche immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.
Schönes Boot und es geht bestimmt gut, 50 Kn?
Ok, dass wirst du wohl noch nicht wissen, son Motörchen will ja auch erst mal eingefahren werden.

Jürgen


----------

